# Black tea and sour cherry.



## Bossbaby (Feb 23, 2021)

finished at .994 I degassed for a bit with a drill lots of foaming. 5 days later its bubbling like crazy do I worry about a second fermentation and should I add nutrient so not to produce hydrogen sulfide, it smells just fine so far? or is it maybe CO2 just asking for a little more degassing ?


----------



## Rembee (Feb 23, 2021)

If you have not back sweetened, I would not think that it's fermenting at .994. But then I've seen yeast do some crazy things. My guess is it is degassing more.
Do you see tiny bubbles rising up on the side of the glass near the top?


----------



## Bossbaby (Feb 23, 2021)

yes, lots of tiny bubbles. it wasn't doing this a few days ago .


----------



## Rembee (Feb 23, 2021)

It sounds like it is fermenting again. Degassing it might have gotten the yeast active again. I would check the calibration of your hydrometer in distilled water to make sure that it reads 1.000.


----------



## bsc_so_cal (Feb 24, 2021)

Bossbaby said:


> yes, lots of tiny bubbles. it wasn't doing this a few days ago .


Possibly malolactic fermentation? or just some yeast cannibalization? Thinking out loud.


----------

